# Gooden for 5yrs/32mill



## HB

Ummm this is definitely a *head scratcher. *



> Drew Gooden(notes) has reached agreement on a five-year, $32 million contract with the Milwaukee Bucks, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Gooden has played for eight teams in eight seasons, and hopes to find some stability with the fast-rising Bucks.


Then again with Gadz gone you needed a big man and Gooden is somewhat serviceable. Familiar with Skiles too I believe.


----------



## roux

there has to be some team options on this one, 5 years and 32 million for gooden is insane, i dont mind gooden the player but that contract is awful... i am a little sick about it right now


----------



## Dornado

Funny, I was just talking to Roux2Dope yesterday about how Skiles wasn't likely to play Larry Sanders very much, as he has an aversion to playing young bigs... and, well, here comes Drew Gooden. As a Bulls fan I couldn't stand it when we gave Drew Gooden minutes that should have gone to our young bigs. Gooden will produce some, and some nights I'm sure he'll make this contract look like a bargain - overall though, his defense (particularly his defensive positioning, if you can call it that) is terrible and rarely does he significantly impact a game, in my opinion.


----------



## HB

Sanders is raw though...its really hard for rookie bigs to come in and contribute right off the bat.


----------



## narek

Dornado said:


> Funny, I was just talking to Roux2Dope yesterday about how Skiles wasn't likely to play Larry Sanders very much, as he has an aversion to playing young bigs... and, well, here comes Drew Gooden. As a Bulls fan I couldn't stand it when we gave Drew Gooden minutes that should have gone to our young bigs. Gooden will produce some, and some nights I'm sure he'll make this contract look like a bargain - overall though, his defense (particularly his defensive positioning, if you can call it that) is terrible and rarely does he significantly impact a game, in my opinion.


You know Gooden and Boylen had some issues when he was a Bull - drove Boylen crazy.


----------



## GNG

:lol:

Drew Gooden will have (might have) a 13-year NBA career. I love it.


----------



## Diable

Who the hell is Drew Gooden's agent? It must be some slutty supermodel...or someone with goat sex pictures of Senator Kohl.


----------



## Adam

Great, now Haslem is going to want 40 million. Unbelievable.


----------



## narek

Diable said:


> Who the hell is Drew Gooden's agent? It must be some slutty supermodel...or someone with goat sex pictures of Senator Kohl.


Don Fegan I believe.


----------



## HKF

LOL @ people saying Richard Jefferson can't get 40 million. The Bucks just gave Gooden 32 million. These NBA teams I swear.


----------



## Dornado

HB said:


> Sanders is raw though...its really hard for rookie bigs to come in and contribute right off the bat.


I definitely understand that, but we're talking 5 years of Drew Gooden, in theory.




Diable said:


> Who the hell is Drew Gooden's agent? It must be some slutty supermodel...or someone with goat sex pictures of Senator Kohl.


I mean, the 6.4 million dollars a year is high, but probably not out of this world crazy... it's the 5 years.... this deal would look at lot different at 3 years 19 mil.


----------



## roux

he wont be here more than 3 years


----------



## Wade County

That's awful


----------



## BlakeJesus

Deals like this (and throwing all that money at Salmons after they traded for Magette and CDR and drafted Hobson, on top of still having Delfino) are what made Milwaukee bad.


----------



## Wade County

Gooden was playing for the vet minimum last year wasn't he? 

Did he really have THAT good a season to warrant a $5M annual deal? I know the Bucks need a PF...but jesus christ...

Jennings
Salmons
Maggette
Gooden
Bogut

It's a decent core, but they're still probably 1st round fodder.


----------



## Bubbles

I hate this deal so much.


----------



## 36 Karat

If I had the motivation, I'd dig out the double facepalm photo and place it here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Hollinger does a great job defending this deal. Drew Gooden gets a weirdly bad rap. He's a good big man.


----------



## Ben

I like Gooden, and he can be serviceable for the Bucks, but the amount of overpaying already this offseason is just a joke.


----------



## Bogg

The dollar amount per year actually isn't terrible, it's the length, as a previous poster pointed out. Gooden's a fairly good rebounder and he can score some; assuming Bogut comes back at full strength that's really all the Bucks need. If the contract was only for three years I'd actually like it a lot. If they can spin Redd's contract off into a starting power forward(Al Jefferson?) they could move Gooden to the backup 4/5 and be a good veteran team. Heading up a 50-win roster would be good for Jennings' development.


----------



## Bubbles

I don't mind having Gooden on my team, but the length of the contract and the redundancy of our post players is terrible. Gooden is cool for offense and rebounds, but so is Ersan. Did they not realize Kenyon Martin was an unrestricted free agent. At least try an combo of Kenyon/Eran and I would be happy. Not to mention we drafted Sanders. Really all we needed to do was resign Rindour and maybe Salmons.


----------



## Bogg

Quite Frankly said:


> I don't mind having Gooden on my team, but the length of the contract and the redundancy of our post players is terrible. Gooden is cool for offense and rebounds, but so is Ersan. Did they not realize Kenyon Martin was an unrestricted free agent. At least try an combo of Kenyon/Eran and I would be happy. Not to mention we drafted Sanders. Really all we needed to do was resign Rindour and maybe Salmons.


To my knowledge Martin is in the last year of the monster deal Kiki Vandeweghe signed him to and making in excess of 15 million dollars next season.


----------



## Bubbles

I thought he was an UFA this year, at least that's what I thought I saw on nba.com's free agent tracker.


----------



## Bogg

I know he had an opt-out clause, but I can't imagine that he actually exercised it. Then again, Richard Jefferson opted out of a similar dollar amount, so anything's possible.


----------



## Bubbles

Bogg said:


> I know he had an opt-out clause, but I can't imagine that he actually exercised it. Then again, Richard Jefferson opted out of a similar dollar amount, so anything's possible.


Guess I didn't notice that. If he had opted out, I would hope our front office would have the smarts to go after Kenyon.


----------



## Wade County

I forgot about Ersan. You did need some depth at the position though.

Like what's been said, it's not neccessarily the $$$ that's the problem, it's the 5 years.


----------



## BlakeJesus

MB30 said:


> I forgot about Ersan. You did need some depth at the position though.
> 
> Like what's been said, it's not neccessarily the $$$ that's the problem, it's the 5 years.


Bucks needed some depth...before the draft. And then they drafted two kids who can play PF, including one in the first round.


----------



## King Joseus

I felt obligated to add that to this thread.


----------



## Bubbles

^ We're officially doomed.


----------



## narek

King Joseus said:


> I felt obligated to add that to this thread.


What's the context of this picture anyway?


----------



## King Joseus

narek said:


> What's the context of this picture anyway?


No idea. His nba.com bio says he plays the piano, so there's that.


----------



## narek

King Joseus said:


> No idea. His nba.com bio says he plays the piano, so there's that.


Heck, if Stackhouse comes back, he and Gooden can hook up for some duets.


----------



## roux

narek said:


> Heck, if Stackhouse comes back, he and Gooden can hook up for some duets.


i forgot about stack.. he doesnt really have a place on this roster but i would love to have him back


----------

